# Crochet stitches online?



## Ruthie (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm needing a good online source to print off crochet stitches.  A young man I know is wanting to make washcloths and soap savers that I will sell at my booth.  His grandmother taught him to crochet but he does not know the names of the stitches.  I sent him directions but without knowing which stitches are which, they are no help.  I've searched the last 2 mornings, but I'm finding directions that would call for printing off 6 or 7 pages just to learn one stitch.  So if you can point me to better instructions, I would appreciate it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ghia61 (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a great site with tutorials and patterns:
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 18, 2013)

If he has any internet access at all, YouTube videos. I swear, YT videos will help. There are people who demonstrate both right and lefthanded. Also, you're in luck  I am pretty proficient in crocheting 

All patterns have a front and a back loop to a stitch. If the pattern does not specify front or back loop, then it is assumed to be both loops used in the stitch.
FLO - Front Loop Only
BLO - Back Loop Only

Single crochet (SC) - Insert hook, yarn over, pull up a loop (2 loops now on hook), yarn over and pull through both loops.

Half-double crochet (HDC) - Yarn over the hook, insert hook, yarn over, pull up a loop (should be 3 loops now on hook), yarn over, pull through all 3 loops.

Double crochet (DC) - Yarn over the hook, insert hook, yarn over, pull up a loop (should be 3 loops now on hook), yarn over, pull through 2 loops, yarn over, pull through remaining 2 loops.

Treble crochet (or triple crochet) (TRC) - Yarn over the hook two times, insert hook, yarn over, pull up a loop (should be 4 loops now on hook), yarn over, pull through 2, yarn over, pull through 2, yarn over, pull through final 2 loops.

Double treble crochet (DTRC or DTC) - Yarn over three times, insert hook, yarn over, pull up a loop (5 loops on hook), yarn over, pull through 2, yarn over, pull through 2, yarn over, pull through 2, yarn over pull through final 2 loops.

Slip stitch - Insert hook, yarn over, pull through the loops AND the loop on the hook.

(If you continue to look up information, make sure its American terms. UK crochet terms, everything is moved up one, so a slip stitch is a single crochet, a single is a double, etc...)

Pretty much any other "stitch" or pattern is a variation using these building blocks. If you can make these stitches, you can generally make almost any pattern in crochet. Any specialty stitch such as clusters or popcorn stitches are usually given in the pattern itself.

An example of a cluster stitch would be:

Cluster of 3: *Yarn over, insert hook, yarn over, pull up loop, yarn over, pull through 2 loops, - repeat from * two more times in same stitch - yarn over, pull through all remaining loops on the hook (4 total).

Oh and one more thing - if you can get a copy of Crochet Today, it usually has a description of beginner crochet stuff in the back. You should be able to find one at your area bookstore and if I didn't subscribe, I can pick it up a copy (before they're sold out) at Walmart's magazine section.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks ghia and Vanessa.  You've helped a lot.


----------



## newlycrunchy (Jul 17, 2013)

there are some great resources out there. I have a crochet business- just let me know if you need help. 

here's one I use for symbols  http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/chart_crochet.html

and here's a good resource for stitches. http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/crochet.html

one note:  if making washcloths - you might want to consider all cotton yarn- some people may inadvertently use as pot holders and acrylic can melt and set off nasty odors.   Just a thought.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 23, 2013)

Videos here are really good (helped my girls) - http://www.hassdesign.com/StitchLegend/

as well as crochet basics here - http://www.crochetnmore.com/123basics.htm


----------



## spereb (Jul 25, 2013)

www.lionbrand.com has excellent well drawn illustrations


----------



## kerry100 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes I agree with vanessa .... I learned to crochet by watching youtube while I was very ill last year ... I had never done any crochet since i was about 7 and now Im getting very good at it.

much love

kerry


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2013)

Ruthie -- My mom gave me a handful of crocheted pot scrubbies -- the ones that are a flat disk made from nylon netting. Just lay a scrubby flat in a pretty little dish and put your soap on top. The nylon mesh lets the soap dry, absorbs any soap "goo", and can be tossed in the washer. I am really getting to like them. The only change I'd make is to add another round of crochet to make the scrubby a little larger -- the ones I have are a wee small for a full sized soap bar. This idea might be a nice addition to your project list.

Pics: https://www.google.com/search?q=crochet+scrubbie+dishes 
Pattern ideas: http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=5479


----------



## savonierre (Oct 26, 2013)

Those pot scrubbies are awesome pot scrubbers too.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 29, 2013)

I knit for years, I saw and I had never learned crochet, till .....I started to watch videos on youtube.  There is a thousand or so of videos in every language.  My favorite is Meladors's creations for crochet, eliZZZa13, Crochet Geek; she teaches bases, stitches, names everything 
*
*


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2013)

newlycrunchy said:


> there are some great resources out there. I have a crochet business- just let me know if you need help.
> 
> here's one I use for symbols http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/chart_crochet.html
> 
> ...


 
Cotton is diffently the best for washclothes. In my opinion acrylic is way to scratchy. Red Heart have a couple of spa set patterns that include soap saver bags. The bags can be a bit tricky to make but are very nice. Also here is a link to another soap bag that is very easy and easy to adjust to fit your soap 
http://suzies-yarnie-stuff.blogspot.com/2009/06/suzies-soap-sack-or-sachet-c.html


----------



## kikajess (Dec 30, 2013)

Cotton is certainly a good choice for bath accessories, but I gotta go with hemp as the best. Hemp is naturally antibacterial, so it doesn't get moldy or stinky like damp cotton can.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2013)

kikajess said:


> Cotton is certainly a good choice for bath accessories, but I gotta go with hemp as the best. Hemp is naturally antibacterial, so it doesn't get moldy or stinky like damp cotton can.


 
Problem with hemp is the expense, and I do not find soapsaver bags to be great sellers, plus I find hemp to be way to scratchy for my skin. I have never had a cotton soap saver get stinky if you let it dry out. Trick to the cotton is to not crochet it to dense. Wool is also antibacterial and croched a very open pattern they will work as bags. Wool has to be very open to start since they will felt down.


----------

